# New Textus Receptus Reader's Edition (Grange Press)



## kodos (Dec 22, 2022)

*This is not meant to be a debate on the TR, but a resource link.*​
Grange Press has just released what looks to be a very nice Reader's Edition of the TR for those interested:









The Greek New Testament, Textus Receptus, Reader's Edition » Grange Press


This reader's edition of the Greek Textus Receptus provides students of the Greek New Testament with a wide array of helpful tools for both reading and translating the text. The primary feature of this edition is a sidenote-formatted gloss that provides the lexical form, parsing, and definition...




www.grangepress.com





Thought I'd pass this along to the PB.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 5 | Informative 2


----------



## ZackF (Dec 22, 2022)

This is the same as the TBS version except for some additional materials?


----------



## kodos (Dec 22, 2022)

I was not aware of a "Reader's Edition" with glosses like this one, but I might be mistaken.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 22, 2022)

ZackF said:


> This is the same as the TBS version except for some additional materials?


It's a brand new typeset. In terms of the text itself it's identical (both are Scrivener's TR), but the format is brand new.

Reactions: Love 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MChase (Dec 22, 2022)

Anyone know the font size? Looks very nice and I ordered a couple.


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 22, 2022)

MChase said:


> Anyone know the font size? Looks very nice and I ordered a couple.


If you watch the short video on the webpage it shows a pair of hands turning the pages, and the font size looks very good. I'd say at least 9pt if not larger.
I really like that the verse #s are within the text unlike the older TBS TR. In the older TBS edition the verse numbers are beside the text in the margin and I don't always find my way easily with that format.

I especially like the glosses along side the text, rather than under it. I have a couple of other readers where it is under the text and I think this will be easier to find your place when you glance at the gloss.
I too ordered one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kodos (Dec 27, 2022)

Just received mine today. Here is a sample of a page.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Taylor (Dec 27, 2022)

kodos said:


> Just received mine today. Here is a sample of a page.


That's beautiful. Where was this printed?


----------



## kodos (Dec 27, 2022)

Taylor said:


> That's beautiful. Where was this printed?



It says, "Printed in the United States of America"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 27, 2022)

Taylor said:


> That's beautiful. Where was this printed?


I think they used the same printer/bindery as @NaphtaliPress.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Dec 27, 2022)

kodos said:


> It says, "Printed in the United States of America"


Thanks. I was mainly just making sure it's not printed in China.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Dec 27, 2022)

Taylor said:


> Thanks. I was mainly just making sure it's not printed in China.


I had guessed it was printed in China at that price.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 27, 2022)

TylerRay said:


> I think they used the same printer/bindery as @NaphtaliPress.


I don't know. I have used the same outfit through all their mergers since the early 1990s I think; RHB uses them regularly too.


----------



## St. Gerdt (Dec 27, 2022)

This edition was printed by Versa Press in East Peoria, IL.

Many thanks to those who have already shared positive feedback on this book. Those of us who had the privilege to work on the project are genuinely humbled and amazed by the tremendous response.

I'm happy to answer any questions about this or other Grange Press projects. I'm new to this forum, but I'll try to contribute where it seems prudent!

Blessings,

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## J.L. Allen (Dec 28, 2022)

Purchased!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 29, 2022)

I also received mine this past Tuesday, having purchased it on Thursday the 22nd, I was surprised at how quickly media mail delivered. I'm in FL and it came from SC, so that's probably part of the equation. 
Just a few words on the quality of the book. Sewn binding, as mentioned printed in the USA, and of the same quality as RHB, or Naphtali Press editions. The size of the type is quite nice. I don't know if it is a 9 1/2 or 10 point, but it is certainly comfortable to read.
Here's a photo of the Grange TR juxtaposed against a TBS edition. Nothing shabby about the old TBS, but it is a smaller block and the type is correspondingly smaller. The verse numbers being in the margin on the old TBS have always been a hindrance to me and I'm very pleased they are within the text on the Grange.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------

